# Anyone have any luck with Turkey locator calls?



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Turkey locator calls, such as a crow or owl call. More specifically crow calls. I used to walk around and blow on them religiously. Nowadays, I just walk around with a box or slate call, and never even bother using locator calls anymore. 

Anyone ever have any luck with them? I never have. Thinking I should just pull them out of my vest and use that space for a cliff bar or something.


----------



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

I had success with mine last year. This year I need a pot of gold the turkeys are tough.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

There are times that I have used a short beep of my trucks horn when I come to a stream crossing. Surprising enough I get gobbles back if they are close enough 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

Critter said:


> There are times that I have used a short beep of my trucks horn when I come to a stream crossing. Surprising enough I get gobbles back if they are close enough
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


+1


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Anyone ever have any luck with them? I never have.


Yes..a lot.


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Not alot but some.


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Zero today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I have in the past, but this year not so much. The turkeys have wised up quick this year. 

In OK, I have used a Great Horned Owl hoot (mouth only) and that works well, but not here. What species of owl works best here in UT for you guys? Usually, with the GHO, you do it at sunrise and sunset. Not effective during the day (for obvious reasons).


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

MWScott72 said:


> I have in the past, but this year not so much. The turkeys have wised up quick this year.
> 
> In OK, I have used a Great Horned Owl hoot (mouth only) and that works well, but not here. What species of owl works best here in UT for you guys? Usually, with the GHO, you do it at sunrise and sunset. Not effective during the day (for obvious reasons).


I have a crow call. We have a couple crows who take off every morning and the turkeys go crazy when they do. So I figured that would work. Didn't work at all today during mid morning. Could just be the turkeys weren't where I was though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I haven't had any trouble locating them. I see 25-40 every day. It's shooting one that I'm having trouble with. Haven't got a shot yet. This photo was taken about 30 minutes ago. I sat in this exact spot last night.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> I haven't had any trouble locating them. I see 25-40 every day. It's shooting one that I'm having trouble with. Haven't got a shot yet. This photo was taken about 30 minutes ago. I sat in this exact spot last night.


Don't you just hate that!!!


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Fowlmouth said:


> I haven't had any trouble locating them. I see 25-40 every day. It's shooting one that I'm having trouble with. Haven't got a shot yet. This photo was taken about 30 minutes ago. I sat in this exact spot last night.


Can I come hunt with you cause I'm just hearing them. Haven't seen a one yet lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

MWScott72 said:


> In OK, I have used a Great Horned Owl hoot (mouth only) and that works well, but not here. What species of owl works best here in UT for you guys?


It doesn't matter. You're just making some abrupt noise to get a turkey to "shock gobble". Crow call, owl hooter, pileated woodpecker and I've even had a pea**** call (even though I've never run into a pea**** on a turkey hunt8)).

Both mornings we killed birds this year, coyotes were howling and turkeys responded with gobbles. You'd think this wouldn't be wise for the turkeys, but they are just "shock gobbling" in response to "noise". As mentioned, truck horn, slammed door, lots of things can set a turkey off.

Lots of times, later in the season, I'll get one and only one response from the turkey to a locator call, but thats enough to let me know general direction to work with.


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

I haven't had a single shock gobble from a call or crow call. But I did get some while whistling!


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

I use an owl hoot (mouth) for locating turkeys in the south early and late. Out west, usually just use a box call...


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

It seems to me that hens here just talk and talk to each other all day anyway. Never not heard putts and yelps from even a small group of 3-4.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I've heard birds gobble to just about every sound you could imagine...geese, ducks, coyotes, cows, jackasses and jackasses in trucks, trains, thunder, firearms bang, car doors, dogs barking, loud whistles, and best of all, from personal experience...a fart! When they're hot, don't take much to set them off. 
All the things mentioned work, I normally just use my regular call or make a loud whistle.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I am not a turkey hunter by any means, but I have really enjoyed getting out and learning more about them this year. This is the 3rd permit I have ever had, the last one was 10 or 11 years ago. I have never shot at, or killed a turkey yet. I think I'm going to start buying a tag every year from now on. It's frustrating but fun at the same time. I'm headed out in an hour to give it another go. I'm still seeing 25-40 turkeys every day, some days they are very vocal and other days not so much. A seasoned turkey hunter would have punched their tag on these birds by now.


----------

